# Cicero and the Geneva Bible (1599)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2022)

Cicero is cited in the Geneva Bible's note on Romans 1:20, where he is quoted as saying, "Thou seest not God, and yet thou acknowledgest him as God by his works."

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

Fascinating.


----------



## Tom Hart (Feb 6, 2022)

Does the citation mention where in Cicero those words can be found?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom Hart said:


> Does the citation mention where in Cicero those words can be found?



No, but I Googled the quote (in modernised English) and I see that the note is taken from Cicero's _The_ _Tusculan Disputations_, Book I.XXIX (see page 32 of this translation).


----------

